

Proportional CSS3 Media Queries - Idered
https://github.com/johannaruiz/propotional-mqs

======
Bjoern
I find this really interesting, thanks for posting it. I'm wondering has to
never been considered in the pleatora of CSS Frameworks out there? Trying to
write my own SASS rules based on it now.

